# Request [CM9 for O2x]



## morilon

Hey there everybody.

I'm trying to find the latest CM9 .zip released but every link I get, are broken.
Can you guys help me out?

I got this version: update-cm-9.0.0-RC0-p990-UNOFFICIAL-73-signed.zip from XDA Forum but i don't know if it's the latest one.


----------



## Codenomics

There is no CM9 for these. The kangs are as close as you are going to get

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nmyron

Yes. There won't be an "official" Cm9 until drivers are available. The best you can get are kangs. The best I have found so far for the G2x is Domination. I don't know if it's available here, but you can find it on XDA. I believe its on the O2x as well as the G2x. Actually, I think it was kang'd for the O2x first...

The G2x version can be found here http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1570017

I believe the O2x is here (that is the Optimus 2x right??) http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1517301

I have found that the v77 is significantly more stable that the newest v78 (at least for the G2x anyway)

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------

